# Strobes in 2005 GMC 2500HD



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

I have 4 strobes currently in my truck 2 in front (DTRL) 2 in rear all amber (Taillights Amber). I want to add 4 more because people are still having trouble seeing a big white truck with a big red plow on front of truck. I was thinking about doing my highbeams in the front, clear or amber and clear in my reverse lights. I am getting a set of some kind of reverse lights for truck so I can see better also.<<<< led. What are opinions on strobes and kind of reverse lights?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I have all clear in high beams and in the reverse light (have a chevy so no amber) so i think that would look good. You may want to look into whelen vertexes or the strobes n more brand ones to save your battery. I also have led reverse lights super bright and only about $15 off amazon.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

durafish;1485716 said:


> I have all clear in high beams and in the reverse light (have a chevy so no amber) so i think that would look good. You may want to look into whelen vertexes or the strobes n more brand ones to save your battery. I also have led reverse lights super bright and only about $15 off amazon.


I am looking at these strobes http://advancedwarninglights.com/awl-led-hide-away-4-pcs.html

The first set is from strobes n more and they do not seem very bright

What reverse lights did you get?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't seen or heard good or bad things about that company but i do know that that seems to cheap for quality lights. Some of their other stuff looks like STL lights which have very bad reviews and all made in china http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
I would go with with a name brand light, I'm sure someone will chime in with more info

edit: after looking more at that site their stuff looks bright and comes with a 2 year warranty so for less than $200 you can have led HAW for at least 2 years and then buy them again and be only spend a little more then buying a name brand light


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump...to see other peoples opinions on theses lights


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Bump....No other suggestions?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Reverse lights are good, high beams will just drown out the punch of the strobe, and you are still left without side warning. I would toss on a mini led lightbar so yo have full 360 degree warning.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I have the strobes in the highs and there still pretty bright but yea they do get drown down a bit. Depending on the your budget you could a led bar but when pulling out i wouldnt think people would see much depending on how close they are to it. You could get some Tirs 3 and put on the side of the bumber filler for side coverage. And maby if you have a toolbox or backrack you could mount two right there?


----------



## Richmor52 (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-E4-Super-LED-1089.html
Two of these in the back window of my 03 Chevy 2500HD with some clear double sided tape work great.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Richmor52;1487340 said:


> http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-E4-Super-LED-1089.html
> Two of these in the back window of my 03 Chevy 2500HD with some clear double sided tape work great.


Have any pictures of the lights in back window?


----------



## Richmor52 (Jan 2, 2011)

Also have Strobes N' More http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-E-Series-Hide-a-Way-LED-Kit.html in the reverse lights. Not as bright but not bad. Also in the top section of the tail light have the 60 Watt strobes from SNM. Really like the Amber/Clear combo, both are synced.


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the same truck and I put the clear hideaway inmy headlights and reverse lights and visor amber and white leds. but i also added led hideaways in my cargo light aswell in my front turn lights and driving lights that flash opposite of each other.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

For the reverse work lights, go with sound off signal or DDM tuning LED work lights....As for the strobes, how many watts is your power supply? If your not using at least a 90W or 120W power supply, your HAW strobes are really not as effective as they could be. In my opinion, the amber doesnt really pack as much of a punch as clear. I would swap the ambers for clear, and get the strobe bulb out of your tail lights and put them in the reverse lights. The light will shine better through the clear reverse lens rather than the red. As the others said, try a mini LED light bar up top or a couple LEDs (E3 or E4) on the side of your front bumber, tool box, etc.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cold Spring Landscapes & Construction;1485717 said:


> I am looking at these strobes http://advancedwarninglights.com/awl-led-hide-away-4-pcs.html
> 
> The first set is from strobes n more and they do not seem very bright
> 
> What reverse lights did you get?


How did you make out with these? Im looking for a 4 pack of LED's as-well seen the above site and about 100 bucks cheaper the strobes and more. Would like to know if you got them and how they look?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea i also wondering the same.


----------

